# Toontrack L.O.T.E. worth it?



## MatthewK (Jun 1, 2011)

The two Library of the Extreme midi packs, are they worth having? Does anyone around here use them?


----------



## DC23 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have Library of the Extreme II. I think it's a pretty good collection, but to be honest, I haven't found all that many useable beats. Personally, I think I will be picking up Slam Tracks Metal Midi Drum Loops Groove Pack. 

Products

Or possibly, Groove Monkee's Shredder Pack

OddGrooves Drum Loops | Metal Drum Loops &#8211; Shredder Pack


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 3, 2011)

LOTE seems like the best choice for the kind of stuff I'm working on right now. I'm just a little iffy because I have quite a few toontrack midi files already from ezdrummer, S2.0 and metal foundry and I don't really use any of them.


----------



## DC23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't find a huge difference between the LOTE midis and those found in Metal Foundry...still pretty good though!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 3, 2011)

I never use midi packs... I find it more creative to program myself

Then again, I'm a drummer, too.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 3, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> I never use midi packs... I find it more creative to program myself
> 
> Then again, I'm a drummer, too.



I can definitely understand that. But as someone who is rather clueless about drumming I see value in using them as a starting point, especially when I'm just jamming and trying to come up with riffs. 

I think I'm getting ahead of myself. After hearing DC23 say they were similar to the metal foundry grooves I decided to give them another look and it seems there is a lot more useful stuff here than I realized.


----------

